# BASEMENT INSULATION FOR 6mo OLD HOME???



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It is not overkill and fiberglass is cheap. 

Get unfaced and VOC free.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

*read here*

Have someone (you) run the numbers on ROI on R30, then factor in some comfort. In Mad, Wis, I'd sure not stop at R10.
You may find this informative. things have changed a little bit, as will always happen.
http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...usses-basement-insulation-and-vapor-retarders


----------



## Ameri-Dry Guy (Jun 14, 2012)

*Insulation suggestion*

If the outside wall has had styrofoam applied and you still wish to insulate the inside with fiber insulation, be sure to insulate *WITHOUT* a paper backing. The paper backing would create a double or reverse vapor barrier causing trapped moisture.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds good, compare to these: http://www.buildingfoundation.umn.edu/FinalReportWWW/Chapter-5/5-optimum-main.htm

Here, yours is included: http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/online/ccd/nrmhdd.html

Pages 62-71; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...merica-high-r-foundations-case-study-analysis
Remember the RIMS!

Poly sill sealer under the p.t. bottom plate for thermal/capillary break; http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...ressure-treated-sill-plates-and-building-code

Gary
JK, I found that link you posted just yesterday while researching! Should have found this thread sooner! LOL.


----------

